# Thoughts one 1 year old purebred alpine please!



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I was looking at getting another doe - I have 2 registered Nubians and a local Grade A goat dairy I've been talking to, offered me this 1 year old purebred unregistered Alpine. What're your thought on her? What do I need to look for in a milker? She hasn't been bred yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How does her mom milk?


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going to go see her, the sire and her mother tomorrow. So, I don't know yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love love love her markings!!!  but I'm a suckers for cool markings! I can't really see her confirmation from that angle but she looks like she has a nice top line  I'm new to goat showing only been showing for two years soooo ...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

How old is she in the picture? Maybe it's the angle, but she looks pretty small for a 1 year old Alpine, which would make me wonder if her growth has been stunted. 

Size aside, if I were evaluating her potential as a milker, I would want to take a good look at her pedigree and see what her dam's udder looks like, how much her dam produces, and the same for the sire's dam at the least. If she is registered, you could probably look her up on adgagenetics.org and take a look at her relatives' LA scores and DHIR records. 

I would also either want to get a good look at her myself or ask for some better pics. That picture isn't very helpful for evaluating conformation. What you want is a set up picture from the side, taken on level ground and from the level of the goat, not above. Also get a picture of her set up from the rear.

Lastly, if it is at all important to you, ask to see testing for CAE and Johnes. You can really get burned by not asking for it.

She looks like a sweetheart, but all I can really tell from the pic is that she has a lovely, feminine dished face.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I passed on her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh why did u pass her up im just curios to see what happened


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

The person I bought my two does from offered her herd to me and they're all purebred and registered.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh good call


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sure she was a good doe - just seemed to be a better deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

